# A Dog's Diary



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2009)

*Excerpts from a Dog's Diary*

8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing!
10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm - Lunch! My favorite thing!
1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
5:00 pm - Milk Bones! My favorite thing!
7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!


----------



## Banned (Sep 1, 2009)

I asked my dogs and they said this was pretty accurate.


----------



## Meg (Sep 2, 2009)

I never get bored of seeing this one.  It's so true


----------

